# Sleep and Dreams > General Dream Discussion >  >  Ever feel tired/sleepy WHILE dreaming?

## ChrissyMaria

I duno what the problem with me is but in ALOT of my dreams, i feel like im concious in RL and i feel sleepy in the dream

i havent lucid dreamed before so i know its a regular dream.

anyways, what can i do to feel more, energetic, awake, in my dreams?

i always feel like i have heavy eye-lids or i can't seem to lift my head up to look up, i feel sorta like im encased in jello and i can't move in my dreams sometimes.

anyone get that?

when i fight in dreams i also feel powerless like my punches are made of paper.


dreams are weird...


if i analyze my dreams from what i can recall all my dreams are kinda

'fuzzy' i can't CLEARLY make anything out visually and for some reason my dreams are so vague and blurry and confusing, i usually can't comprehend ANYTHING that happens when im dreaming

everythings just random, blurry, and sluggish feeling, and sleepy, but im sleeping, so why would i be sleepy in my sleep?

----------


## ChrissyMaria

Guess I'm Alone on this one lol.

----------


## Wolf_Demon15

I get that problem alot too. I REALLY need to know why. In some of my dreams, my vision is very cloudy and when I want to move I do something else or don't do anything at all. I really need some help with this too.

----------


## ChrissyMaria

w00t im not alone, haha

i always feel like my dream self is about to pass out, like i feel so heavy in the dream, i almost can't move or hardly see anything, i feel like drained and empty of any will or energy, completely the opposite of my waking self...

weirdness

this happens with i'd say some to most of my dreams, some of my dreams are crystal clear, rarely

maybe thats why i can't go lucid

----------


## seeker28

I frequently feel sleepy, tired and drained in my dreams, even in LDs.  For me this is often because I've gotten very little sleep lately.  

Once I was exhausted in a dream and became lucid.  I wanted to take a nap, but I was like "Well, I'm sleeping now, so I don't need to be tired."  And instantly I was full of energy.

I don't really have any advice for how to make yourself feel more awake while dreaming.  However, as it seems to be very common in dreams for you, maybe you should start doing RCs whenever you feel tired or fuzzy.  That might help you become lucid.

----------


## Amelaclya

This happens to me quite often, even while lucid unfortunately. 

Running away from or towards something and running like i'm in slow motion.
Punching someone and barely being able to lift my arms. 
etc.

I read somewhere (probably a dream interpretation book) that when you have dreams like this, it generally means you're stressed out about something IRL.

----------


## ChrissyMaria

> I frequently feel sleepy, tired and drained in my dreams, even in LDs.  For me this is often because I've gotten very little sleep lately.  
> 
> Once I was exhausted in a dream and became lucid.  I wanted to take a nap, but I was like "Well, I'm sleeping now, so I don't need to be tired."  And instantly I was full of energy.
> 
> I don't really have any advice for how to make yourself feel more awake while dreaming.  However, as it seems to be very common in dreams for you, maybe you should start doing RCs whenever you feel tired or fuzzy.  That might help you become lucid.



RC? whats that

----------


## nautilus

> I duno what the problem with me is but in ALOT of my dreams, i feel like im concious in RL and i feel sleepy in the dream
> 
> i havent lucid dreamed before so i know its a regular dream.
> 
> anyways, what can i do to feel more, energetic, awake, in my dreams?



I get this too. It's turning out to be a good thing though; for some reason, WILDing is a lot easier when I'm already dreaming. It seems like my lucids are more stable when I'm several "levels" down. So I guess the upshot is: if you feel really tired like that, try the WILD technique. And RC's will also help...at least once I was able to ignore the tired feeling after doing an RC and realizing I was dreaming.





> RC? whats that



Reality check (such as pinching your nose and if you can still breathe you're dreaming, or counting your fingers and having the wrong number of fingers, or sticking your finger through your hand).

----------


## juroara

I used to get that a lot, I think it might be stress related.

but nothing beats a WILD inside of a dream - the best WILDs ever, if thats what you can call them.  ::banana:: Its instant, its crazy and sure gets rid of that hazy heavy dream feeling fast

just dont do what I did years ago. I told a dream character I couldnt see because my eyes were falling asleep. And I wanted to see the forest. So the dream character told me to open my eyes, right now. I did, but I opened my real eyes and woke up

..brings a new twist in an old saying

----------


## Abra

Are you on any medications? I've noticed a logical correlation between medications with drowsiness as a side effect and my dreams for the night I take them. Say I take a generic sudafed, and I am aware that the side effect is drowsiness. I then have a dream that I am drugged, passed out, or otherwise hindered in my ability to move or think. I don't think it's the actual effect of the medication as much as my subconscious belief that I'll become drowsy!

Other than that, yeah, I also strongly suggest performing a reality check whenever you feel tired. Think of the rush you'll get once you become lucid!

----------


## ChrissyMaria

thanks for the responses guys but i have a issue, i cant ever seem to remember to reality check when dreaming, i always get fooled by the dream and believe its reality, i cant break out of it, i cant distinguish dreams from reality, i want to sooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo bad, i wanna LD my whole life and i seem to hit this brick wall

also im not on any meds, and im not very stressed, my stress level's very low, i think

----------


## G0MPgomp

I go to bed in dreams often. Either waking up in another dream/reality, or this one or what ever.. 

Seems to me you just recall the end og your dreams. 

I used to kill myself when I got stuck in dreams. Then I could not do that no more, so I tested other options. And going to bed in a dream, seems to have the exact same effect as going to bed here.. 

 :smiley:

----------


## Zcatcher

Oh man i get that sleep feeling a lot also. Like i just cant keep my eyes open and its usualy when im having a great dream  :Sad:

----------


## Idolfan

Yes, and it sucks.

----------


## Moonbeam

I get that all of the time; often I feel really tired and the whole dream is spent trying to find a good place to sleep, but I keep getting disturbed.

I never heard of WILDing in a dream--I'm going to try that.  Maybe I'll be more successful that way.

Sometimes I have a dream in which I go to sleep and wake up, and I'm lucid.  I did that last night.  Maybe that's almost like WILDing in the dream.

----------


## vivedream

Yeah sometimes I feel sluggish when attempting to remain lucid...like slow motion at times.  What helps me is to run or fly or to do something that is super active if I can.

----------


## The Cusp

I go to sleep or take naps in my dreams all the time, even while lucid.  When I get really tired in a dream like that, my legs feel heavy and sluggish, or just don't work period.

Don't fight it, sleep is your friend!

----------


## Barns

I find that if I am tired in a dream then the dream will become sluggish.

----------


## Nathuu

Yeah, from time to time, I experience the exact same phenomena. My eyes feels heavy, my body feels way heavy, and i feel sleepy. I usually try to continue whatever im trying to do in my dream, but i keep falling down because my body feels so sleepy and i have trouble seeing because my eyes keeps closing.

----------


## Torcher

have felt sedated before, like being too drunk and stoned at the same time, but with a clear head. muscles don't work right and I can hardly stand at all. very embarrassing to dream that with all those snooty DCs walking around wondering "what's wrong with him?" haha

----------


## Atilaz

I had this lucid long ago. I was home at my mom and dads house, and I was trying to stay awake as hard as I could. Eventually I fell asleep inside my dream and when I woke up everything went from colorful to colorless, well. Everything turned grey. But for some reason I fell asleep yet again, and I remember being frightned never being able to wake up again. This time everything was like a nightmare. 
I remember the surroundings especially well from that phase. The sky was red and the outside was really dull, and it was dark inside the house. I ran into my mom and dads bedroom and woke them up and said I was experiencing something weird (I was 10 or so when I had this dream). I remember speaking to mom, but she seemed indifferent. 

And when I was facing mom and and not directly looking at dad his face got really scary, and when I looked at him directly it was normal. Almost like experiencing a mirror-trip. Really freaky. Eventually I used my 'blunk technique' in order to wake up from the dream. :p 

Blunk technique = I used to blunk in lucid dreams because they were usually were disturbing and annoying when I was younger.

----------


## vivedream

2 nights ago I had a dream where I went to sleep overnight, in the dream, I went to bed at night with my husband and dogs to wake up the next morning and start the day (going hiking) the time was short and didn't reflect real time, I wasn't lucid so didn't notice that until later and the dream went on as normal life in vivedreamland :smiley:   But I thought it was unusual I actually slept overnight in a dream...

----------


## maverikdemon

Once got drugged by some DC. Felt horribly tired, vision closing in, couldnt lift my hands

----------


## Oros

I dn't use to be tired in dreams but i have been sometimes.
I guess you can make yourself less sleepy if you get lucid. if you don't, then i have no idea about what to do. perhaps get a little bit more sleep.

The fighting is useless for me to. i have been in swordfights, useing weapons and all is useless. i have no strength like when trying to do something that requires strength in the morning. and i missed with the weapon to. 
I have read about this somewhere, about someone else that got this problem (or whatever is) to.

I got blurry dreams to. that's when you're going to yell out clairty now if it's a lucid.

----------


## agamsandhu123

> thanks for the responses guys but i have a issue, i cant ever seem to remember to reality check when dreaming, i always get fooled by the dream and believe its reality, i cant break out of it, i cant distinguish dreams from reality, i want to sooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo bad, i wanna LD my whole life and i seem to hit this brick wall
> 
> also im not on any meds, and im not very stressed, my stress level's very low, i think



SAME WITH ME!!!! EVERYTHIN ure SAYING IS SAME

----------


## agamsandhu123

> SAME WITH ME!!!! EVERYTHIN ure SAYING IS SAME



yesterday night when i was dreaming i rememberd to RC and i knew i wz dreaming . but cudnt change the outcome! Help

----------


## Scionox

If in dream you were aware that you were dreaming, you were lucid, so congrats!  ::goodjob2::  As for control, it comes with practice, here"s a good tutorial to check on that: http://www.dreamviews.com/induction-...m-control.html
And please don't necropost. Necroposting is posting in threads that weren't active for years, especially if OP wasn't active as well, it's better to create new thread.

_*locked*_

----------

